
The Shaky Moral Compass of Silicon Valley - djug
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/style/the-shaky-moral-compass-of-silicon-valley.html
======
WillPostForFood
_Moreover, those who are not superrich often live as if they are. Employees at
large tech companies commute in free first-class buses..._

Yup, that's exactly how the superrich live, commuting in first class buses.

Silicon valley is no less tolerant of homeless than most places, and is
certainly more tolerant than New York which ran most of them out of town.

------
abc_lisper
Is this another anti-"secret" propaganda piece.. Jesus!

